# Who Are The Litte Giants In The Cichlid World?



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello,i love small cihlids they are so awsome to watch and see how they interact with each other in/out of their territory with the same species of cichlid or different species of cichlid/non cichlids.To be honest IMO they more fun to watch than bigger cihlids,bigger cichlids are fun too but they are lazier.Ok my question is what kinds of cichlids(amaricans especialy) in the 6''-7'' range or less as aduldtd, are great to own in a cichlid community because of display and interaction?My current small cichlids are a ram,firemouths,jewel only african and a convict and they are all cool.Some good options i've heard blue dempsey,neets,nicaragua,sajica and others.Your thoughts and experiences....


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I've got 2 little blue dempseys that have the most character out of all my fish. They look like cartoons! They aren't in with my con and salvini yet because they're only like 1.5-2", so I don't know what their aggresion is like yet.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

in my experience cons are definatly the little giants of the cichlid world


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

yes definatly convicts, they can dominate cichlids larger then them if they want to


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i thought rams were the little giants


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

rams are the little wussies


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

as far as "little giants of the cichlid world" goes, mbuna are the best. Smaller than most americans yet huge on attitude, they will fight and battle constantly if you don't overstock them

Tang. Shelldwellers might be nice too
http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=41680


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you mean like kribs? kribs are wussies compared to convicts at the same size


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

kribs are not mbuna. Nor do they come from tanganyika. Or like malawi. Or lake victoria.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's not leave the 'dwarf' pike cichlids off this list. They are certainly more than capable of taking care of themselves.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Let's not leave the 'dwarf' pike cichlids off this list. They are certainly more than capable of taking care of themselves.










dwaft pikes are bad ass too


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Let's not leave the 'dwarf' pike cichlids off this list. They are certainly more than capable of taking care of themselves.


 Uhmm very interesant,name some kinds of dwarf pikes please,i don't have any knoledge about them


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Lonald said:


> yes definatly convicts, they can dominate cichlids larger then them if they want to


 My male convict pick fights with bigger cichlids but he's afraid of the male firemouth who is smaller.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

example of a ram:EEEEEEEEEEK A BABY PLATY!!!!


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

gourami-master do you ever have anything useful to say?
And take your stupid ass signature off no one likes it.
Oh yea...
One more thing


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

lol piranha guy is funny


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ouch :laugh:


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

The 'dwarf' pike cichlid that immediately comes to mind is _Crenicichla regani_ because it is the only 'dwarf' pike that I've ever kept. Some others are _C. compressiceps, C. wallaci_ and _C. notophthalmus_. Here are some links:

*For Crenicichla regani:* http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/reganipage.html

*For Crenicichla compressiceps: * http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/c...sicepspage.html

*For Crenicichla wallaci:* http://www.nanfa.org/akiweb/1732.jpg

*For Crenicichla notophthalmus:* http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/notopage.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

great links









the only dwaft pike i could think of was regani


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Piranha Guy said:


> gourami-master do you ever have anything useful to say?
> And take your stupid ass signature off no one likes it.
> Oh yea...
> One more thing


 hahaha you got


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> The 'dwarf' pike cichlid that immediately comes to mind is _Crenicichla regani_ because it is the only 'dwarf' pike that I've ever kept. Some others are _C. compressiceps, C. wallaci_ and _C. notophthalmus_. Here are some links:
> 
> *For Crenicichla regani:* http://www.geocities.com/NapaValley/5491/reganipage.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link.Defeneatly the pikes are in my wish list now.Any person that keep or kept little pikes how they behave in a small cihlid community(small cihlids but big tank).
Current list=firemouths,jewel,convict,ram
Past list=Blue mbuna,kenyi,female convict
Wish List
small pikes :nod: 
blue dempsey
sajica
mixteco blue
female salvini
nic

Other question are female salvini mean like the male salvini?????


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I am pretty sure that females are more agressive than males. I think that they are one of the few cichlids like this. I am not positive though...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

My female pink con is much more aggressive then my male..







she is slowly eating away my female blood parrot fish..Cons arent afraid of firemouths..but they do make great tankmates..


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

mbuna are alyaws a good choice


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

id say convics or jewels


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> id say convics or jewels


 LOL...what is that in your avatar


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elduro said:


> air*force*one said:
> 
> 
> > id say convics or jewels
> ...


 I dont know but it looks funny as hell


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > air*force*one said:
> ...


 yah seriously , the gouramie archers shot flaming arrows? uhhh hmmmm,




























,

um ok , one sec how old are u? cuase if your like six then im sorry,


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

we are talking about air*force*one's avitar. not gourami-masters stupid signature


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey air*force*one from what site did you got such funny avatar with animation???


----------

